# Ferrari Espresso



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

I have already posted in another thread regarding my experience with Made By Knock but thought I'd post an example of what I would expect from a company.

I've used Ferrari Espresso once before and received the order the day following my order which is pretty good.

Yesterday, I placed a second order, a Rancilio Silvia v3 Steam Wand.

This morning, I received a call from Frank.

He explained that although he had ordered some steam wands from Rancilio, for some reason they were not included in the delivery he just received this morning. He was going to call Milan today regarding them but suspected that unfortunately it would likely be a few weeks before they would arrive.

He asked what the problem was with my current wand. As it happens, I just wanted to upgrade to a v3 wand so I did not have a problem with waiting.

I did get the feeling, though, that he would have found some way to get it me up and running if I was in a bind.

I'm happy to wait; Frank is happy that I'm happy. All it took was a two minute phone call.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Always nice to hear good stores about companies, thanks for this . I think there maybe an issue with Rancillio wands currently at the manufacturer ( there was with v1 upgrades I think ) .


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

That's good news they're my service providers for my musica.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes Bootsy I think you are right about an issue with the wands in general at Rancilio when I put the group buy order in they seemed to be out of stock pretty much everywhere, even LF one of the biggest parts suppliers in the world were showing 0 stock.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Are u talking about Ferraris in Wales ?


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

I wonder that the delay is? I noticed that espressoparts state that they ship on the week of 25th April.

CamV6: Yes, based in Bridgend.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I know them well. Really good customer service and i used to get beans from them all the time. Their cafe crema and cafe classsico were favourites of mine. They will also do free delivery if you buy x4 250g bags.


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks CamV6.

Perhaps I'll try some of their beans next time I place an order with them.


----------



## ZioBuck (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi not to confuse anyone reading camv6 post , just to let you know Frank used to be the Director of Ferraris Coffee Roasters & Importers until 2009 and sold his shares to his business partner . Frank set up a new company and he concentrates on specialist repairs on machinery and selling spares via his website as he has over 25 years experience in the machine market .


----------



## Dan1234 (Jun 25, 2014)

I would like to add to the very good feedback for Ferrari Espresso.

Having owned an Elektra Micro Casa a Leva machine for about 5 years, I was keen to keep it in tip top condition. It took me a long time to find someone capable of sourcing parts and servicing these machines and as chance would have it, I stumbled across Ferrari Espresso.

I have had my machine serviced twice by Ferrari Espresso and have also purchased replacement parts which I can fit myself. What is abundantly clear is that Frank and his company are passionate about the stuff.

On both occasions, when my machine has been serviced,it has come back as good as new. All gaskets replaced when needed; pressure tests and general maintenance required to make these great machines run smoothly.

Frank is very transparent about cost and will not start work until the customer is happy. I would have no reservation in recommending this company to anyone either purchasing a machine or servicing an existing model. I am not surprised that Frank has built up a strong working relationship with Elektra which is a bonus as I always know that I can source parts to keep my machine running smoothly.

It is refreshing to see small businesses running with such integrity and I cannot recommend Ferrari Espresso enough.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

jcheung said:


> He was going to call Milan today regarding them...


Phone's been quiet all morning.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you got that beast yet Milan?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Saturday









13 char


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice, let the good times roll


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Let the good coffee roll!

I'll prob be firing out a few questons...


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

I've also used Ferrari Espresso a few times now for my Electra Nino and they have been excellent. My most recent problem was the single doser was randomly and automatically firing so it was becoming impossible to leave the nino on or change the settings (mountains of ground coffee on the floor). I called Frank and he helped me diagnose the problem over the phone and ordered me the correct parts. All fixed and happy and will definitely be continuing to use them.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Just got my Musica back from Ferrari Espresso who was there to get a few things fixed under warranty...

After some TLC from Frank, she's running much better now and he even managed to accommodate a few of my mod requests..

Got the following fixes done under warranty:

- New pressurestat since original wasn't switching off till about 1.8 bar and adjustment screw sealed with thread lock...

- Replaced the tank float since it had lost buoyancy... fitted with one from QuickMill since N.S. doesn't stock the float separate from the tank...

- OPV adjusted as pressure was ~8Bar, now is around 10.

- When testing pressure he found leaking around group so he replaced the group seal... had planned to do that at some point since ordered spare parts from Elektros but saved me doing it









Mods to improve the machine:

- Replaced water font with one from Elektra as original has bad design flaw in that hot water spits everywhere

- Additional tips for steam wand... 2-hole and a 1-hole Silvia with adapter

- Added small water filter between tank and flow meter to protect against contaminants (not scale though)

I would say the overall experience was quite good, was on the phone with Frank a few times and was very helpful and nice to chat to and was very honest... When putting the side panel on he accidentally overtightened and cracked one of the internal clips, I wouldn't have noticed unless I opened up the machine but he let me know and would send me replacement panel and didn't charge me for fitting the water filter









Definitely recommend using him for service/repair as he now has a few Musicas under his belt now


----------



## VTG (Dec 11, 2010)

I've used Ferrari Espresso to order a Rancilio Silvia V3 steam wand and knob. Delivery was quick, however the steam knob was missing so contacted Frank via e-mail.

He responded very quickly that they were out of stock and refunded me promptly. Overall fairly satisfied with experience as communication was not a problem.


----------



## www.swing-thing.co.uk (Aug 13, 2014)

Just a quick note to say 'Thank you' to Frank fro Ferrari Espresso for sorting out my Ascaso Dream after it failed to make me my morning cappuccino. I had recently had horrible problems with EPE where they took six weeks to service my machine and then (after finally servicing it) rang me up and said it arrived damaged, this took another six weeks of argument and getting the Consumer Rights Association involved before they repaired it.

I found Franks service on Ebay and am really pleased with the service I received, repaired on time, on budget, plenty of comunication and no stupid excuses (EPE seem to think that if they tell you the person involved has had to go on emergency maternity leave you will stop bothering them).

The main thing is I get up at 4:00am for work and now have the comfort of a caffeine kick before I face the M25!


----------



## Martian (Jan 13, 2016)

Want to add to the good feedback that Frank at Ferrari Espresso deserves. I have an old Elektra 'Sixties' series 2 group machine and Frank's assistance to patiently provide advice & parts as and when needed are invaluable. Will always find a way for you is my experience. I only wish he was located near Kent rather than Gwent so I could arrange for him to service my machine! Impressive knowledge, top attitude... thoroughly recommended.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

yup another thumbs up for Ferrari, used him sole to refurb my Microcasa elektra ... the guy knows his stuff with all the questions I asked him as well about electrics and parts that would fit


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I agree, I have contacted him about some parts for my Alba, comes across as a nice guy who is helpful.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

I bought the parts for my V3 Silvia steam wand upgrade from Frank. Good supplier.


----------



## stimu (May 14, 2016)

I just want to add my recent experience with Ferrari Espresso. I contacted Frank earlier this week and he is such a nice guy! Eventually didn't purchase from his because of the tight budget but I am sure I will be contacting him for maintenance as well as potential upgrades in the future!


----------



## Niall (Jul 2, 2016)

Would you be able to indicate roughly how much this was?


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Ferrari Coffee got me started about 2004, I got my Isomac Millenium with them; it's still going strong. Over the years they've supplied me with a new pressure stat, an anti vacuum valve and some steam wand seals. They have been very helpful and have a wealth of useful knowledge. Wouldn't hesitate in recommending them as a company to deal with.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

I've had a lot of parts and bits from here, always an excellent service whether direct via their website, or via their ebay store. I've never had to bug them about anything so can't comment on their support. They seem to stock a lot of interesting bits that are tricky to get elsewhere. My K6 sports their logo on the doser window (it was under 3 quid, why the heck not?). In short, good place, kept shipping throughout the pandemic, even if it was a little slower.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I'll second that, the owner Frank is a really nice guy and very helpful. Anyone with Pavonis they sell most parts and also service them.


----------

